# Fasting regenerates entire immune system (study)(article)(neat)



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Been harking about fasting for I don't know - how long? Even great for cancer patients to fast for 24 hours before chemo.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10878625/Fasting-for-three-days-can-regenerate-entire-immune-system-study-finds.html

"Fasting for as little as three days can regenerate the entire immune system, even in the elderly, scientists have found in a breakthrough described as "remarkable".Although fasting diets have been criticised by nutritionists for being unhealthy, new research suggests starving the body kick-starts stem cells into producing new white blood cells, which fight off infection.

Scientists at the University of Southern California say the discovery could be particularly beneficial for people suffering from damaged immune systems, such as cancer patients on chemotherapy.

It could also help the elderly whose immune system becomes less effective as they age, making it harder for them to fight off even common diseases.

The researchers say fasting "flips a regenerative switch" which prompts stem cells to create brand new white blood cells, essentially regenerating the entire immune system."


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

can't imagine 3 days with no food being good for muscle growth though lol.

I've grown plants in a controlled environment, I know they're not the same but its been proven countless times they grow quicker if you feed them more often. Can't really see why it would be different with us


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

cuz just like mice != humans, plants != humans 

Most of this nation eats 3-5x a day. Take a look at the stellar results. lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting article but how is this in any way shape or form relevant to the average, healthy human being? Last time I checked I don't have cancer, no damaged immune system and I'm not THAT old at 26...

Fasting for 3 days? No thanks. Please tell me how this will be beneficial for growth, repair and recovery; MPS after training?

Fasting results in higher energy expenditure than intake - hence the fact that people use fasting as a very effective fat loss or weight control protocol...

So tell me how this fasting for 3 days will be beneficial to anyone here (unless obese) - training to build strength and size whilst not particularly keen on breaking down muscle for energy for 3 days... to try to "rejuvenate the immune system"...


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

kristina said:


> Interesting article but how is this in any way shape or form relevant to the average, healthy human being? Last time I checked I don't have cancer, no damaged immune system and I'm not THAT old at 26...


There's a book called East Fast Eat I think, by Brad Pilon. He's done all the research and he answers all those questions in the book. I would say he's the #1 leader in terms of Fasting and Weight Loss. Leangains.com is close second.

Personally i've been living the IF lifestyle for almost a year. I love it. Rarely get hungry.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

It is also pointing to longer life through the lowering of IGF-1. There was a Horizon program on fasting and it was excellent.

Intermittent fasting is gaining more and more support. I suggest people read up more before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

There are pro's and con's to it

Regular fasting for more than a day or so is going to be detrimental to your health I'd imagine, surely your organs are going to pay the price for a constant lack of nutrients.

I mean, people struggle with vitamin/mineral deficiency in today's world of 3-4 meals a day. Yet alone days off!

And I feel like sh1t with 6 hours of no eating...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> Personally i've been living the IF lifestyle for almost a year. I love it. Rarely get hungry.


I never feel hungry either. It's called bulking.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

If I'm hungry, I want to eat so I eat. **** fasting for a laugh...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> There are pro's and con's to it
> 
> Regular fasting for more than a day or so is going to be detrimental to your health I'd imagine, surely your organs are going to pay the price for a constant lack of nutrients.
> 
> ...


TBH are we really designed to eat every day?

We were hunter gatherers, so its likely we didnt eat much every day, apart from a few berries here and there.

Do you think there would be an obesity epidemic in the UK and USA if we only ate every other day?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

banzi said:


> TBH are we really designed to eat every day?
> 
> We were hunter gatherers, so its likely we didnt eat much every day, apart from a few berries here and there.
> 
> Do you think there would be an obesity epidemic in the UK and USA if we only ate every other day?


Of course we can eat everyday.

Millions of perfectly healthly people do it everyday for 95% of their life

Cavemen went weeks without food....Average life expectancy was also like 35 lol

Fat Americans and fat British people are those that abuse the food they have access to, it's personal choice. Nothing to do with the bodies ability to cope with food every couple of hours

Just my opinion mate, humans are more than capable of eating 3 square meals a day (And more, as we do) and stay healthy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course we can eat everyday.
> 
> Millions of perfectly healthly people do it everyday for 95% of their life
> 
> ...


That had nothing to do with food consumption.

3 meals a day is fine.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

kristina said:


> Interesting article but how is this in any way shape or form relevant to the average, healthy human being? Last time I checked I don't have cancer, no damaged immune system and I'm not THAT old at 26...
> 
> Fasting for 3 days? No thanks. Please tell me how this will be beneficial for growth, repair and recovery; MPS after training?
> 
> ...


Is there any evidence for this?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Of all the cutting methods I have tried in the past IF gave me far and away the best results. I found it very difficult though, not sure I could ever manage 3 daya


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Took me a while to find it but an abstract of the article (it's an article, not a study) is here - http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1934590914001519

It is interesting, and I want to read the full version which unfirtunately isn't available without payment, but one thing immediately strikes me as a cautionary note with generalising anything from it - it looks like all of the case studies were elderly cancer patients already on chemo, subjects that would certainly not at all be representative of the general population, and so I'd be very cautious about extrapolating anything from this to healthy younger individuals. To ascertain the effects on healthy younger people you'd need a trial conducted on healthy younger people.

A good review of some of the potential issues when interpreting studies on fasting here - http://www.brinkzone.com/articles/caloric-restriction-for-anti-aging-and-longevity-does-it-work-in-non-obese-humans/


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I fasted for 5 full days when fasting became trendy a few years ago - nothing but water. I actually quite enjoyed it.

I did lose a lot of muscle and strength though. Still an interesting experiment to see how it felt.

Based on current evidence I have a reasonable level of confidence that at least 1 days (36 hour) abstinence per week from food is a good thing - but there is nothing conclusive yet from what I've seen.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I fasted for 5 full days when fasting became trendy a few years ago - nothing but water. I actually quite enjoyed it.
> 
> *I did lose a lot of muscle *and strength though. Still an interesting experiment to see how it felt.
> 
> Based on current evidence I have a reasonable level of confidence that at least 1 days (36 hour) abstinence per week from food is a good thing - but there is nothing conclusive yet from what I've seen.


No, you got flat and depleted, once you ate again the size came back didnt it?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, you got flat and depleted, once you ate again the size came back didnt it?


Yes, glycogen was completely gone by day 2 I think.

I think total bodily loss after rehydration / glycogen replenishment was 4 - 5 lb tissue. A couple of which were probably muscle.

That would correlate correctly with a 2500kcal deficit per day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Yes, glycogen was completely gone by day 2 I think.
> 
> I think total bodily loss after rehydration / glycogen replenishment was 4 - 5 lb tissue. A couple of which were probably muscle.
> 
> That would correlate correctly with a 2500kcal deficit per day.


It can take someone a year to gain 8-10lb of muscle.

Do you think then its possible to lose the actual tissue in a couple of weeks?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> It can take someone a year to gain 8-10lb of muscle.
> 
> Do you think then its possible to lose the actual tissue in a couple of weeks?


Yes of course. If the bodily preferentially chose body fat as its fuel source while fasting, then that would be optimal way for bodybuilders to cut.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Yes of course. If the bodily preferentially chose body fat as its fuel source while fasting, then that would be optimal way for bodybuilders to cut.


The body does use BF as its source???


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> The body does use BF as its source???


Huh? Not sure what you are trying to achieve here other than be argumentative.

I said I believe I lost 4 - 5 lbs. A couple of which were muscle. The rest, obviously, would be fat.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Huh? Not sure what you are trying to achieve here other than be argumentative.
> 
> I said I believe I lost 4 - 5 lbs. A couple of which were muscle. The rest, obviously, would be fat.


Im not sure if we have our wires crossed, you seemed to be saying that the body chose muscle tissue as its primary source of fuel.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fasting for this long is ridiculous but fasting for 14-16hours is very good for a cut. Pop a few sibutramine tabs and you'll fly through


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm loving your post Banzy

SK50 lost a lot of water thinking that was fat, then got paranoid in loosing muscle, then recovered all muscle and all fat right after the fast ended haha


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im not sure if we have our wires crossed, you seemed to be saying that the body chose muscle tissue as its primary source of fuel.


No, I'm not sure what I said to give you that impression. I lost both fat and muscle.

It is difficult to know for certain, but I would suggest the majority was fat, but significant muscle loss was certainly evident. In all my years of training I am very aware of the difference between temporary glycogen depletion and muscle loss. It took me several weeks back in my squat progress, for example.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

aka said:


> I'm loving your post Banzy
> 
> SK50 lost a lot of water thinking that was fat, then got paranoid in loosing muscle, then recovered all muscle and all fat right after the fast ended haha


Nonsensical contribution.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

SK50 said:


> I fasted for 5 full days when fasting became trendy a few years ago - nothing but water. I actually quite enjoyed it.
> 
> *I did lose a lot of muscle* and strength though. Still an interesting experiment to see how it felt.
> 
> Based on current evidence I have a reasonable level of confidence that at least 1 days (36 hour) abstinence per week from food is a good thing - but there is nothing conclusive yet from what I've seen.





banzi said:


> No, you got flat and depleted, once you ate again the size came back didnt it?


What did you think that meant?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The human body is the most complex machine on the planet,over millions of years it has evolved into what we see today .If it tells me to eat I am not going to argue with what has been proved the correct thing to do..If starving was better we would not get hungry for 3 days at a time..The reason there maybe a reset is because you have tried to break it and as with anything living it tries to compensate..Inevitably do that to many times and it will give up.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Before we use to eat to survive .....now we survive to eat.

Hunger can be misinterpreted as dehydration.

We have been programmed from an early age to have 3 square meals a day, now the trend as a bodybuilder is 5-6 meals a day.

All I'm saying is don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

i've been living the 18/6 IF lifestyle for 2 years now. I love it. Feel sooooo much better.


----------

